
OnionCat – An Anonymous VPN-Adapter - nikolay
https://www.onioncat.org/
======
neoCrimeLabs
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10913144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10913144)

(also posted by nikolay, 6 days ago)

~~~
msh
Some times the moderators offer people to repost interesting stories that have
not gotten that much attention.

~~~
nikolay
Yup! This is what happened. I wonder why those two don't get linked somehow
though. For example, when you repost, copy/move everything from the old post
and do redirect the old links to the new.

------
p4bl0
I don't get it. It doesn't seem to be easier to setup OnionCat than to setup
any hidden service. So why would I need OnionCat?

~~~
unsignedint
Yeah, which is something I routinely do with .ssh/config aliases including
"proxyCommand ncat --proxy 127.0.0.1:9050 --proxy-type socks5 %h %p"

Also hidden service even has a way to obscure the descriptor using
HiddenServiceAuthorizeClient/HidServAuth which basically offers a layer of
authentication, too.

~~~
p4bl0
Exactly (except I use nc rather than ncat (which I think is a Debian vs Red
Hat thing, but I'm not sure), so the ProxyCommand is "nc -X 5 -x
127.0.0.1:9050 %h %p" for me).

